# painful ovulation????



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

I am *hoping* this is the right forum!!??

I am trying to PREVENT fertility right now.... :LOL or at least just not get preg.....

Anyways, though, some background:
I got my period back 4 weeks EXACTLY after each of my pregnancies....I breastfed one, and didn't the other. After each pregnancy, I noticed that my periods got more painful.....lots crampier, lots bloatier.

Now, my son is 6 months old. I went on birth control shortly after he was born and my period returned. I went OFF the b/c last month (so I was on it for about four months ish). Soooooooo....I sat down and figured out about when I would ovulate because I am attemtping to do NFP. About two weeks after I stopped my pills would have been around ovulation time for me. On the exact day when I guesstimated ovulation would occur, I was awoken in the middle of the night with EXCRUTIATING pain........it was like labor, basically. And it cycled just like contractions. If I laid down, it would subside after a while but getting up started it again. It was HORRIFIC. Since then (that was a few days ago) I've been crampy. Not so bad as that night, though.

Soooooooo......I'm wondering if now that I'm back to ovulating, if it's that? Do women have painful ovulations?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i had something like this a few months ago.. imy son is nearly 2 and i got my AF back when he was 8 months, but my periods were irregular and i didnt *feel* like i was ovulating and then one month around the time i would or should ovulate i had such bad pains. i couldnt get out of bed..i thought i was dying! it was different from labour pains but definately came from my uterine area. i asked a doc. about it later, because the next day i felt ok..and he said it was possibly ovulation..or a cyct bursting..i dunno.. either way..ihope you figure out what it was and i hope it doesnt happen again.. it only happened to me once.

take care!


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Some women do have painful ovulations, yours sounds extreme though. Hmm, I'm wondering if it's hyper-ovulation from coming off the pill? Sort of a rebound effect, they're all letting loose after their months of oppression-- yippee!







:


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensleeves*
Some women do have painful ovulations, yours sounds extreme though. Hmm, I'm wondering if it's hyper-ovulation from coming off the pill? Sort of a rebound effect, they're all letting loose after their months of oppression-- yippee!







:

I'm taking Vitex which I've read can cause a more robust ovulation, shall we say, and the last few cycles I have really noticed discomfort around ovulation. I'm wondering if I wasn't ovulating before that. Hmm.









Are you using any book or program for NFP?

thats actually what I thought......maybe some weird thing from NOT ovulating for so long.......

I'm not using anything really........I guess I'm not truly NFPing because we use a spermicide.


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine seem to have have gotten more painful..before my first child I never felt ovulation at all! then after his I felt it like a twinge..now after my second child its hard to get comfortable during the day before ovulation







.. I know for my sister who has had 6 children her ovulations are quite painful!


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, I am in agony when I ovulate.







: My leg throbs and my back aches *just* like early labor. Fun, huh?

Olivia


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I have painful ovulation, too (in the world of medicine, it's called _mittleschmirtz_). I have one-sided pain that sometimes shoots up into my shoulder, and it also makes me feel like I'm constipated.







:

I've been checked for ovarian cysts and don't have any underlying disorders. It's been ongoing since I stopped taking the pill when my youngest was two years old. Strangely, 90% of the time it's on my right side. I guess my left ovary is lazy.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

my O pain is like 2tadpoles...I have had it my entire life except for the years I was on the pill....it's always on my right side...I don't know if it's the ovulation or the follicles adn the egg comes from either side but the right is sensitive...

I haven't ovulated this month yet according to my chart but I had the pain a few days a go..this month is wierd though


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have had painful ovulation and my doctor said it was a battle between hormones. You may want to get your hormone levels checked, but you need to do this a couple of times in your cycle (once before O and once after) to see what they are doing.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

My O is like tadpoles, too - I always have the pain (it's like a pulling pain, and my whole uterine area feels like a lump of lead), and feel constipated as well. Doesn't exactly put me in the mood to BD!









I've had some ovarian cysts, as well, and those can be quite painful when they burst.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I was just about to ask this same question. I just got my first PP AF and am ovulating this week. I have never felt pain before when I O, but man I do now. It feels much like period cramps.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memory maker*
I was just about to ask this same question. I just got my first PP AF and am ovulating this week. I have never felt pain before when I O, but man I do now. It feels much like period cramps.

Carrie, I'll join you. This is my first official PP ovulation that I've been aware of and WOW! my ovaries must be working!







It was pretty intense!


----------



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

Just thought I'd pipe in and say that my ovaries are killing me. The pain for me starts before ovulation. The doctor said it is the follicles growing. I am on clomid this cycle and have five follicles. Apparently today is "o" day. The pain is pretty intense on the right side today. Can't feel the left at all but I know there are two follicles on the left. The ones on the right are bigger.
So, I guess the moral of the story is: that the pain isn't necessarily ovulation but could be the days leading up to ovulation.
I just wish it would stop.


----------

